# Any Lowe's installers?



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I did a job at an apartment complex for a new office. I was doing work for a GC i work with a lot. I show up to put in a small kitchenette and out in base trim among other things. 
Turns out the apartment bought the cabs at lowes and am they bought install too. When the guys show up I was suspect based on how they went about setting up everything. The first wall went against brick and had a filler. They set it with the filler not even touching the brick and they used 2.5" black drywall screws. I was back at that area when they did the sink base. He was measuring the pipes and said forget it, go get the jig saw to his helper. I told him I had hole saws right here for that very thing. He said you can't measure for the pipes cause the cabinets don't touch the floor, it's not level. I had to walk away at that point.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

chris klee said:


> He said you can't measure for the pipes cause the cabinets don't touch the floor, it's not level. I had to walk away at that point.



I just got my new issue of Qualified Remodeler today and it seems "floating" cabinets are the new thing.:laughing:


----------



## kray (Sep 22, 2014)

TimNJ said:


> I just got my new issue of Qualified Remodeler today and it seems "floating" cabinets are the new thing.:laughing:


whats a floatin cab? i built an island and installed a cab on the back side. would that be considered a floating cab?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I bet lowes came up with the floating cab thing because the hacks they use can't figure out how too install real cabinets!!

Wait till you see complete kitchens falling off the wall because they missed the studs lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

kray said:


> whats a floatin cab? i built an island and installed a cab on the back side. would that be considered a floating cab?


It is mounted to the wall and does not touch the floor.


----------



## kray (Sep 22, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It is mounted to the wall and does not touch the floor.


Do you mean the base cabs?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

kray said:


> Do you mean the base cabs?


No, the uppers, duh...


----------



## kray (Sep 22, 2014)

Tinstaafl said:


> No, the uppers, duh...


Just checking. So why would you float a base cab. Wouldn't that be really hard to keep it clean under it. Or would you close it off with toe kick? Seems silly to me. Or something you might see over in Europe.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I meant it doesn't touch the ground cause they had shims under the base cabinets. As in they didn't find the high spot and snap a level line on the wall to line the lower cabs up with.
So therefore they couldn't figure out how to measure for the pipes and hacked a huge "square" hole out.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Funny part is they asked if they could cut the toe kick in my mitersaw. I heard the project managers laugh around the corner. I told them I would cut it, just give me the measurements.


----------



## kray (Sep 22, 2014)

I know you float concrete. heehee


----------



## Gene Murray (Jul 21, 2021)

GrayM said:


> I'm just curious if there are any Lowe's installers on here, and if so what their experience has been. I was a subcontractor to a Lowe's installer but recently cut ties with him. They provided good steady work, but I'll be danged if there weren't a lot of headaches associated with it. Has anybody had a good experience doing installs for Lowe's?


No. No good experience at all. You are working for them. Not worth the headaches. Get your own gig going!!!!


----------

